# something eating the leaves i think



## stickyickie (May 23, 2016)

not sure what the problem is but i need a solution. it seems to be spreding to my other plants. i took off the bad stuff hoping that would help but every day more pops up.does any buddy know what this is? in need of help 

View attachment IMG_2756.jpg


View attachment IMG_2757.jpg


View attachment IMG_2753.jpg


----------



## vostok (May 23, 2016)

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/4/4f/Thrips_nymph.jpg/220px-Thrips_nymph.jpg
imo thrips ...neem oil is ur friend they drill thru leaves sucking up sap

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thrips


----------



## Rosebud (May 23, 2016)

Vostok, i hate to disagree with you but i have had a lot of thrip and that isn't thrip damage. I wish it was thrip as it isn't that horrible in the bug world to get rid of.  My first thought is something was spilled on the leaves, but you say more have them, could we get a close up pic of a whole plant, looking down on it please?


----------



## RubyRed (May 23, 2016)

more info like what soil?
whats the PH?
inside or outside?
what ya feeding is anything?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 24, 2016)

My thought too was that something like nutrient solution was spilled/dropped on the leaves.  It doesn't really look like any pest damage that I am familiare with.  Have you done a very good close exam for pests?


----------



## stickyickie (May 24, 2016)

i might of jump the gun its not as bad as i thought.but im pretty sure i dint spill any thing on them i am pretty cautious about that. i looked under the leaves and allover the hole plant and cant see any thing. i will get a pic up soon. i pick off the damaged part of the leaves. and it dont seem to be spredding as bad as i thought. i will let you know how it goes
           thanks for the info rosebud and hemp


----------



## stickyickie (May 24, 2016)

here is a couple of pics. i would still like to know what it is 

View attachment IMG_2761.jpg


View attachment IMG_2762.jpg


View attachment IMG_2763.jpg


View attachment IMG_2764.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (May 24, 2016)

Your plants look great. That is just beat up lower leafs in my opinion. The new growth looks fab... great news.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 25, 2016)

Your plants look happy and healthy.  Keep an eye on them and if it continues or gets worse, we will do more investigating to find the cause.


----------



## stickyickie (May 25, 2016)

cool that is great news. im going to replant them in there final container this weekend. i toped them at 3 nodes about 2 weeks ago should i top them again? and if so when? 

              thanks  this year looks to be my best year yet  WOOOHOOO


----------



## stickyickie (May 27, 2016)

sorry every one, I should of opened a new thread under outdoor growing if i was going to ask a ? about something other than a sick plant problem. i will try to remember this in the future.


----------



## Rosebud (May 27, 2016)

I wouldn't top yet, may not need to top any more.. have to wait for more growth. Don't worry about the post, ask away.


----------



## stinkyelements (May 29, 2016)

I say top them again once they recover from the final transplant if necessary


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 5, 2016)

If it's a bug, it's leaf miners but they hit way harder than a spot or two here or there. Cut out the mined leaves and flush them. Don't know where you live, but where I live we can't even grow tomatoes anymore without pesticides because leaf miners. I wouldn't dream of growing outside here. Good luck.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 5, 2016)

I grow outdoors and have no insect problems, yet, now i will. I have had an organic garden for 15 years. You can grow pot outdoors just fine. Integrated pest management.

Doesn't look like the leaf miner i have seen on roses, but get yourself a sticky trap and see what you get on it.  I agree with PencilHead,  get rid of the leaves.


----------



## stickyickie (Jun 9, 2016)

i have not had any more problems with the leaves. but i do have a ? about the overall growth of the plant. does this look normal why is it stretching so bad. i know they can stretch when they are seedling but not this far along.and the stem on the one pic it just dont look right and thats close to the top. thanks 

View attachment IMG_2778.jpg


View attachment IMG_2777.jpg


View attachment IMG_2779.jpg


View attachment IMG_2780.jpg


View attachment IMG_2781.jpg


View attachment IMG_2782.jpg


----------

